# CA USA: A Good Day



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

This won't be my standard type of report. I didn't take any pix. A cool thing happened though, so I'll try and write an anecdote with adequate paragraph blocks for those like me that hit the back button upon seeing a page block of text.

First, it hasn't been a good Summer so far for me fishing-wise. The fishing has been good for everyone and their baby sister. Market squid have been nesting up all up and down the coast and yellowtail and seabass have been showing in historic numbers along the coast. My timing has been off and if there is 10 days of fair weather, the 11th will be the day I can fish and an eddy spins up in the bight bringing a day or more of SE wind or a late storm front will pass through to the N bringing anomalous strong NW Summer wind. Last time out was three weeks ago, and I told my dad, "I just need a good day." I need a day where it isn't a struckin' fuggle being out in open water.

Last evening at 1800 it was still blowing at 20. It looked like another one of those days that makes me question how "fun" kayak fishing is. By 2100 it was 12 and by midnight it was 0.0. So I took a brief nap for an early launch. At the put-in it was blowing about 5 offshore from the E. I'd call that normal. Rounding the jetty there was some residual bump but it was smooth bump. What a relief.

My dad decided to bee-line cutting through the kelp up N to fish those spots we haven't been able to access in a while, taking a chance on making bait up there. I swung out wide to the bait hole to make some and then continue up the line with a couple baits out. I saw a lot of bait flopping around, but they wouldn't take the sabiki. I spent about a half hour for 2 pieces. 1 perfect jack mackerel with just a hook through the nose for the up presentation, and one large green mackerel on a dropper loop w 5oz for the down presentation. Once that was accomplished I picked a heading and went N to rendezvous.

As I approached my dad I asked him how it was. "I don't know. It looks and feels really fishy, but nothing yet." As I paddle past him on his right the down bait goes screaming off. It was a squirrelly fight. I said I'm on, no I'm off, no I'm still on, no I'm off, no he's still there as it went every which way. Then the 40lb popped. DOH! As look over to my dad with the Awww shit look, between us is a thresher tail. "Oh it was a thresher. He's right there!" and it sank out. No muss no fuss, it would have been released anyway.

My dad continued on N, and I stuck around since there was bait around and it did still feel fishy. Then I see a fin. Full on Jaws moment. Fin above water, tail ticking the surface. Mako! I get on the radio, "Ah, I got a roughly 6ft mako checking me out. He's about 20yds, no about 10, well now about 5yds away." Then it peeled off but continued to circle the yak. He stayed between 5 and 20yds away and circled for a good 10min. It never molested my bait that was out, it just slowly circled with its fin out with that graceful "S" curve swim. Finally I'd had enough of this. I decided to paddle and go check HIM out, see how he likes it. Well as I approached, he didn't like that at all and took off like a torpedo just under the surface. Nothing but bow wake and dorsal just breaking the surface. I was able to follow the bow wake for a good 50yds as it split. That was one of my more memorable yak experiences, even though the fishing itself was slow. Totally worth the price of admission.

So that's it. I needed a good day, come what may, and I got it. It was pleasant, warm, calm and I had an awesome nature encounter. Kayakfishing is good again.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

A good read Zed, shame you didn't have a camera/GoPro for that Mako.
Like you wrote, if I see just text no pics, I usually don't bother reading it.
cheers
Paul


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Zed... Mako didn't like the reverse check-out, eh?

Now that you've had your good day... perhaps a bonus in the form of a decent fish might be in order next trip out? 

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Great report Zed, what a great experience!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Geeze you mericans sure do talk funny, but with the help of google translate I think I worked it out. Had to translate it to Hebrew, then Welch, then Thai and back to English before it made any sense.

Congratulations!.....I think. ;-)

It is not a standard of reporting. I do not use All films. Cool things that happen, so I will try to write a story with these great pieces out like I hit the back button to the top of the text block.

Firstly, it is not a good summer so far for me in terms of fishing. Fishing is good for everyone and their little sister. Market squid nests all up and down the Mediterranean coast, and yellow represents the historical figures along the coast. Time I was there, and if there are 10 days of weather, with sunny, 11 is the day that I can wind the fish and whirlpool days or more wind or harbor front, the storm will move in late summer, there is no wind. voltage becomes abnormal. The last time three weeks ago, and I said to my father. "I just had a good day." Do I need a day that is not a Muggle struckin 'in the open water.

Nights ago, it remained high in 1800 at age 20, it may be one of those days that makes me ask how the fishing kayaks "fun." By 2100, 12 midnight and it was 0.0, so I am. it takes a short nap in the early release. Accomplices who was thrown into the sea, about 5 A. I would call normal. Fifth round of the harbor as part of the rest, but what shocked some relief.

My father decided to cut through the bee line no algae the fish in those places they can not reach the victim to get the chance to live there. I threw the victim to make a hole and then line with some bait. I see a lot of land around the victim. But they will not use sabiki I spent about half an hour for the first two jack mackerel just perfect with a hook through the nose for the fish above and dropper loop w 5 oz of green jobs. presented below. Choose a topic that has been on I n and I went to the meeting location.

While I was in contact with my father asked him if it was "I do not know it and I feel really suspicious. But nothing yet. "As slicing through the right of the victim to scream out. It was a crazy battle. I said that I was in I'm still I did not go there, it still is one way to go, and £ 40 to stand out! DOH on how you look at my father, I will Ooh, tail Massage a "bat s. they are right" and dropped out honest and to the point where it was published.

My father remained in N, and I stuck around because the victims continued to be suspicious. Then I see the fin. Jaws full minute Tail Fin sued over water surface! Mako I have been on the radio, "Oh, I have a Mako 6 feet to check me out. It is a 10-20yds, even now, 5 yds away. "And then peel it off. But still surrounded by vacuum. It remained between 5 and 20yds away and cycle for 10 minutes, it never bothered the victim of me in just circle slowly with the left wing with pool, Arch "s" elegant in the end. I had enough of it. I decided to focus on it and go check it out to see if he likes. Even as I approached, he did not like it and take off like a torpedo just under the surface, nothing but the bow and the back surface. I was able to make light for 50 yards as he shared. This is a wonderful experience of memorable experiences of my own, even if fishing is slow. All are worth the price of the item.

So it is. I needed a good thing as I get it It was nice and warm, quiet and get the amazing wildlife Kayakfishing again.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice report Zed, I got the picture.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

They say 1000 words are as good as a picture! Good to hear you beat that shark at his own game.

I can relate to that S motion when they're swimming, very distinctive, great report despite the lack of photos.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

What a fantastic experience to look back on Zed, and worth enjoying seeing your summer weather just passed the half way point.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Had to translate it to Hebrew, then Welch, then Thai and back to English before it made any sense.


Ha.
I was afraid of that. Just think, though, how many times I've been confused at what I've read here. This is one instance for you. Immersion is the best way to learn a language. Maybe if I get to AUS soon you might take me drop bear hunting?


> ... perhaps a bonus in the form of a decent fish might be in order next trip out?


I like the way you think. That would be good.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I would love a mako experience like that. What a buzz. That experience is worth more than a new PB.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

That's pretty funny Paul.

BTW, I don't like the way you look at his father either.

Great Stuff Zed, well worth the read.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

"I got me a taxidermy man back home gonna have a heart attack when he sees what I brung 'im!"
--Quint

I've had one drive-by by a white that was ~10ft. I could have poked that one w/ my 7ft rod. He just passed on by and sunk out. We were eye to eye, though. I went back to fishing. It'll always be the one you don't see, I think. But a 15ft or so circling me would be petrifying.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

A good read Zed. Interesting that the mako took off when approached. I've read somewhere that sharks in general are likely to react that way and wonder if heading toward them might be a safer bet than trying to escape when they are really threatening.

Funny thing is that when I saw the "struckin' fuggle" comment I wondered if you were an expat Aussie (should have known better 'cos I've read some of your other posts). I think we'll just have to quietly adopt you as an honorary 'strine'.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great report Zed.

And I didn't have to pay for an air fare to experience it. Thanks.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Zed said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> > Had to translate it to Hebrew, then Welch, then Thai and back to English before it made any sense.
> ...


I was just having a bit of fun with you Zed. The weird thing was I understood it all perfectly and im glad you wrote in your own words makes it much more interesting...........its those blokes from Moe I have trouble with,honestly there like watching an eposode of the swamp people. Now hurry back into the saddle and go catch that big MF shark.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Loved the image of the circling shark crated by the wordz, Zed. Tight lines for the next outing.


----------

